# Bent Sway Bar Endlinks



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

If you drive your car _hard_ (as in canyon carving... quarter-miler knuckle-draggers have nothing to fear), there's a good chance that your stock swaybar endlinks are bent. This may not be so on the boaty stock suspension, but I know the problem is endemic on stiffened rides with aftermarket struts and tubular swaybars.

Symptoms are an increased vagueness in your steering center...which is already bad enough in these cars.

It's not clear from this angle, but they were pretty badly bent in the direction away from the camera as well.

New Pedders SB Link, P/N 424209 in the middle for reference, which supposedly uses an alloy with less Play-Doh content than the OEM ones have.










_Huge_ difference. I wondered where my steering went to!

I got mine from Mike White at Dublin Motor Sports...

Michael White
[email protected]
925-560-4401

...about $50/ea.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I had my end links replaced when DMS did my suspension.


----------

